# X-Plane kein Sound - openal - Vermutung falsches device

## Erdie

Hallo,

X-Plane liefert keinen Sound. Im UI steht, dass "openal Soft" als Backend verwendet wird. Hierzu habe mit der ~/.alsoftrc experimeniert, Bisher erfolglos. Allerdings hatte ich im bei einer (nicht erfolgreichen) Konfiguration in der .alsoftrc einmal eine Meldung, dass X-Plane auf das nvidia  HMDI Sound Interface zugrieifen möchte. Die Karte nutze ich nicht.

Meine "aplay -l" sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 0: ALCS1200A Analog [ALCS1200A Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 1: ALCS1200A Digital [ALCS1200A Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: CODEC [USB Audio CODEC], Gerät 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

Bisher hate die Karte 0 noch eine riesige Liste von Sub Devices, diese bin ich losgeworden, indem ich das hdmi Modul in der HDA Sektion im Kernel rausgeworden habe. Leider ist die Karte noch dringeblieben.

Natürlich wäre es eine Lösung, die Reihenfolge der Karte zu modifizieren. Das ist mir bislang nicht geluingen. Sowohl die Methode über Indices als auch die "slots" Methode brachen nix. Von daher ist meine Strategie das nvidia Device irgendwie loszuwerden. Es ist auch nicht in meiner /etc/modprobe.de/alsa.conf eingetragen. Diese sieht wie folgt aus:

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

#alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

#alias snd-card-1 snd-ice1712

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

#alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

#alias sound-service-1-1 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

#alias sound-service-1-8 snd-seq-oss

#alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=3

#alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

#alias snd-card-1 snd-hdsp

#alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

#alias sound-slot-1 snd-hdsp

#options snd-hda-intel index=0

#options snd-usb-audio index=1

#options snd-hda-intel position_fix=3

#options snd slots=snd-hda-intel,snd-aloop

```

Da sind jetzt Dinge auskommentiert, weil ich da schon eines rumprobiert habe.

Meine ~/.alsoftrc sieht momentan folgendermaßen aus:

```

(define devices '(alsa))

(define alsa-out-device "hw:1,0")

```

Was kann ich tun, um X-Plane Sound zu entlocken? BTW Es hat in der Testversion vor 1 Jahr funktioniert, ich wollte es jetzt kaufen weil ich festgestellt habe, dass man damit Funk - Training machen kann. Das ist ein Killerfeature, bei der Kommunikation in Kontrollzonen bin ich noch unsicher und ich wollte das mit Xplane trainieren. Leider macht das ohne Ton wenig Sinn.

----------

## Christian99

vielleicht hilfte es eine andere Karte als default alsa device zu setzen?

https://www.alsa-project.org/wiki/Setting_the_default_device

----------

## Erdie

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> vielleicht hilfte es eine andere Karte als default alsa device zu setzen?
> 
> https://www.alsa-project.org/wiki/Setting_the_default_device

 

Gerade eben probiert, hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Ich hatte vergessen meine ~/asoundrc zu posten, die sieht so aus:

```

defaults.pcm.card 1

defaults.pcm.device 0

#defaults.pcm.subdevice -1

pcm.!default {

         type asym

         playback.pcm {

                 type plug

                 slave.pcm "dmix"

         }

         capture.pcm {

                 type plug

                 slave.pcm "hw:2,0"

         } 

}

# Bluetooth headset

#defaults.bluealsa {

#     interface "hci0"            # host Bluetooth adapter

#     #device "78:44:05:C2:D5:44"  # Bluetooth headset MAC address for Bose

#     device "00:02:3C:2E:33:C3" # Bluetooth headset MAC address for Creative

#     profile "a2dp"

#}

```

Für allle Eingaben nutze ich das zusätzliche USB device. Das hat es Vorteil, dass es nicht immer zu diesen Problemen mit Blockierungen kommt, die trotz "dmix" immer wieder passieren, weil ich bestimmte Applikationen nicht daran halten. 

Was ich oben geschrieben habe, ist allerdings schon Spekulation. Defacto weiß ich nicht, warum Xplane kein Sound ausgibt. Das Log zeigt allerdings auch kein Problem, von daher vermutlich, dass einfach die falsche Karte aktiv ist.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich andere Anwendungen habe, welche mit openal Sound erzeugen.

In einem anderen Thread hier im Forum wird behauptet, dass X-plane zwingend pulseaudio benötigt. Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob das stimmt. IMHO sollte es Der Anwendung ja egal sein, was openal unter sich hat - vielleicht irre ich mir hier, bitte korrigiert mich falls das so ist.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

Verwendest du die offiziellen nvidia treiber oder den opensource?

Denn ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das nvidia hda device durch den offiziellen nvidia treiber kommt

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In einem anderen Thread hier im Forum wird behauptet, dass X-plane zwingend pulseaudio benötigt. Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob das stimmt. IMHO sollte es Der Anwendung ja egal sein, was openal unter sich hat - vielleicht irre ich mir hier, bitte korrigiert mich falls das so ist.

 

Falls X-Plane wirklich pulseaudio benötigt könnte eventuell apulse (The PulseAudio emulator for ALSA https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/media-sound/apulse) helfen

----------

## Erdie

Laut hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1138504-start-0.html

soll apulse nicht gehen.

Ich verwende den binary nvida Treiber.

----------

## Christian99

Viele Programme haben auch intern im Konfigurationsmenü eine Möglichkeit ein Sound device auszuwählen.

Gibt es sowas bei xplane und wenn ja, was für devices sind da aufgelistet?

----------

## Erdie

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Viele Programme haben auch intern im Konfigurationsmenü eine Möglichkeit ein Sound device auszuwählen.
> 
> Gibt es sowas bei xplane und wenn ja, was für devices sind da aufgelistet?

 

Nein, leider gibt es da gar nichts. Die einzige Option ist: Sound: ON / OFF

----------

## Erdie

Eine Frage zu Pulsaudio:

Wenn ich PA hier wirklich brauche und es einen Workaround gibt (apulse soll nicht gehen), ist es ein Risiko PA testweise zu emergen oder kriegt man das nur schwer aus dem System wieder raus? Gibt es da ein Risiko?

----------

## firefly

Welche openal version verwendet eigendlich x-plane?

Eventuel openal-soft?

Wenn ja openal-soft kennt einige ENV variablen. Um zu sehen ob und welches device oepnal selektiert sollten folgende variablen helfen:

Quelle https://github.com/kcat/openal-soft/blob/master/docs/env-vars.txt

```
$ ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 ALSOFT_LOGFILE="<path to log file location>" <path to x-plane binary>
```

Und wenn das soweit klappt dann kann man überlegen ob man nicht eine eigene alsoftrc datei für das spiel anlegt und dort dann das backend auf alsa setzt und wenn nötig das default device angibt:

https://github.com/kcat/openal-soft/blob/master/alsoftrc.sample

Die spezielle alsoftrc Datei kann man via der env var ALSOFT_CONF angeben.

Falls x-plane openal dynamisch läd (die openal library liegt als libopenal*.so im spielverzeichnis) könnte man die version durch eine eigene (openal-soft) ersetzen.

----------

## Erdie

Danke erstmal!

1. X-Plane verwendet openal Soft

2. In dem von mir verlinkten Thread wird behauptet, dass X-Plane nichtsdestotrotz garantiert einen laufenen Pulsaudio Prozess benötigt, apulse würde nicht funktionieiren. Inwiefern sollte man das deiner Meinung nach glauben? Eine Begründung wird nämlich nicht geliefert.

BTW: ist openal und openal soft ein Unterschied? Das war mir nicht klar.

Ich werde deinen Vorschlag erstmal ausprobieren.

----------

## firefly

openal ist eine api die ursprünglich von creative labs (dem hersteller der soundblaster sound karten) entwickelt wurde.

Die original api hatte unterstützung für hardwarebeschleunigung von audio effekten.

openal-soft ist eine reine softwarebasierte Implementierung der openal api mit eigenen Erweiterungen.

das x-plane scheinbar pulseaudio unbenötigt könnte daran liegen dass openal-soft von x-plane so konfiguriert wird dass als backend nur pulse genutzt werden soll.

Vermutlich via einer selbstgebauten openal-soft library wo pulse als default backend festlegt wurde bzw. support für ALSA deaktiviert wurde.

Das sollte sich aber über die logausgaben feststellen lassen bzw. Mit dem versuch das default backend via einer eigenen asoftrc datei zu überschreiben.

openal-soft unterstützt auch PipeWire (seit openal-soft-1.22.0) falls das eine alternative für dich ist. Wobei PipeWire ein drop-in replacement für pulseaudio ist.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt diverse logs mit openal soft geschreiben die liefere ich noch nach, bin grad im Dienst. Da kann man u. a. sehen wie diverse configs gelesen werden. Erstaunlicherweise sagt er das auch wenn die entsprechende config Datei gar nicht existiert ohne irgendwie zu meckern.

Das, was du schreibst klingt insofern interessant, weil ich vermute, dass man evtl. die von Xplane mitgebrachte openal einfach austauschen könnte also eine eigene Datei reinkopieren. Aber dazu vlt später.

Ich werde noch ein paar logs schreiben und die dann posten.

----------

## Erdie

ALSOFT log mit laufendem Jack server (kein Ton):

```

[ALSOFT] (II) Initializing library v1.21.1-unknown UNKNOWN

[ALSOFT] (II) Supported backends: jack, alsa, oss, port, null, wave

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/openal/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/xdg/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/kdedefaults/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.alsoftrc...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Got binary: /home/martin/X-Plane_11, X-Plane-x86_64

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Key disable-cpu-exts not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Vendor ID: "AuthenticAMD"

[ALSOFT] (II) Name: "AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor"

[ALSOFT] (II) Extensions: +SSE +SSE2 +SSE3 +SSE4.1

[ALSOFT] (II) Key rt-prio not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-al-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-alc-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key reverb/boost not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key drivers not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/spawn-server not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "jack"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "jack" for playback

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "alsa"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for capture

[ALSOFT] (II) Key excludefx not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key default-reverb not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key channels not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sample-type not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key slots not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key ambi-format not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created device 0x918f850, "JACK Default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key hrtf not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Pre-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 882 / 2646 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/buffer-size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Post-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 1024 / 2048 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-mode not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key cf_level not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-encoding not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Stereo rendering

[ALSOFT] (II) Channel config, Main: 3, Real: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Allocating 5 channels, 20480 bytes

[ALSOFT] (II) Enabling single-band first-order ambisonic decoder

[ALSOFT] (II) Max sources: 256 (255 + 1), effect slots: 64, sends: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither-depth not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Dithering disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Key output-limiter not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Output limiter disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Fixed device latency: 0ns

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/connect-ports not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/buffer-size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Increasing allocated voices to 256

[ALSOFT] (II) Key volume-adjust not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created context 0x8de0920

```

Und eine Variante ohne Jack Server:

```

[ALSOFT] (II) Initializing library v1.21.1-unknown UNKNOWN

[ALSOFT] (II) Supported backends: jack, alsa, oss, port, null, wave

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/openal/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/xdg/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/kdedefaults/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.alsoftrc...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Got binary: /home/martin/X-Plane_11, X-Plane-x86_64

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Key disable-cpu-exts not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Vendor ID: "AuthenticAMD"

[ALSOFT] (II) Name: "AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor"

[ALSOFT] (II) Extensions: +SSE +SSE2 +SSE3 +SSE4.1

[ALSOFT] (II) Key rt-prio not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-al-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-alc-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key reverb/boost not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key drivers not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/spawn-server not found

[ALSOFT] (WW) connect(2) call to /dev/shm/jack-1000/default/jack_0 failed (err=No such file or directory)

[ALSOFT] (WW) attempt to connect to server failed

[ALSOFT] (WW) jack_client_open() failed, 0x11

[ALSOFT] (WW) Failed to initialize backend "jack"

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "alsa"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for playback

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for capture

[ALSOFT] (II) Key excludefx not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key default-reverb not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/device not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Opening device "default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key channels not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sample-type not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key slots not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key ambi-format not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created device 0x9a77ed0, "ALSA Default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key hrtf not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Pre-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 882 / 2646 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/mmap not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/allow-resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Post-reset: Stereo, Float32, 48000hz, 1024 / 3072 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-mode not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key cf_level not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-encoding not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Stereo rendering

[ALSOFT] (II) Channel config, Main: 3, Real: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Allocating 5 channels, 20480 bytes

[ALSOFT] (II) Enabling single-band first-order ambisonic decoder

[ALSOFT] (II) Max sources: 256 (255 + 1), effect slots: 64, sends: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither-depth not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Dithering disabled

```

In beiden Fällen existiert keine ~/.alsoftrc aber eine /etc/openal/alsoft.conf, die folgendermaßen aussieht:

```

#(define devices '(jack alsa))

#(define alsa-device "default")

#(define speaker-num 2)

#(define sampling-rate 44100)

```

----------

## firefly

Zum einen zeigt die logausgabe dass X-Plane nicht zwingend pulse audio braucht.

Die library hat nichtmal support dafür aktiv. Vorausgesetzt es handelt sich hier um die openal library version, welche von x-plane mitgeliefert wird.

Aber hast du im falle "Und eine Variante ohne Jack Server:" Ton oder nicht? Denn die angabe fehlt.

Im Falle von jack wirkt es so als ob da Problem in jack liegen könnte (eventuell routet jack auf das falsche device?) denn openal scheint laut log sich sauber initialisiert zu haben.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber hast du im falle "Und eine Variante ohne Jack Server:" Ton oder nicht? Denn die angabe fehlt.
> 
> 

 

Leider kein Ton mit Jack, ich werden das nochmal doppelt prüfen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> Aber hast du im falle "Und eine Variante ohne Jack Server:" Ton oder nicht? Denn die angabe fehlt.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Öhm und ohne jack gibt es ton? Denn das war meine Frage.

----------

## firefly

Ansonsten kannst du mal testweise mpv mit openal support installieren um zu sehen ob openal output generell mit jack probleme macht.

```

ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei>
```

Und den verwendeten "treiber" kannst du mit ALSOFT_DRIVERS env direkt überschreiben, dann nutzt openal nur diesen einen.

z.b. für alsa:

```

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei>
```

Und da openal von x-plane versucht folgende config zu laden

 *Quote:*   

> /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf

 

kannst du den verwendeten treiber nur für x-plane überschreiben

Inhalt sieht dann wie folgt aus (z.b. um alsa zu forcieren):

 *Quote:*   

> [general]
> 
> drivers = alsa

 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe Jack gestartet, das verwendete Device hat nur 2 Eingänge und 2 Ausgänge (usb audio). Das Ergebnis ist wie folgt:

```

ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei>
```

funktioniert!

```

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei>
```

funktioniert!

 *Quote:*   

> /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf

 

überschrieben mit:

 *Quote:*   

> [general]
> 
> drivers = alsa

 

X-Plane starten mit folgenden Parametern:

```

ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 ALSOFT_LOGFILE="/home/martin/Desktop/alsoft.log" ./X-Plane-x86_64
```

X-Plane bleibt stumm. Die Log-Ausgabe sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

[ALSOFT] (II) Initializing library v1.21.1-unknown UNKNOWN

[ALSOFT] (II) Supported backends: jack, alsa, oss, port, null, wave

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/openal/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/xdg/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/kdedefaults/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.alsoftrc...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Got binary: /home/martin/X-Plane_11, X-Plane-x86_64

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II)  found 'drivers' = 'alsa'

[ALSOFT] (II) Key disable-cpu-exts not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Vendor ID: "AuthenticAMD"

[ALSOFT] (II) Name: "AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor"

[ALSOFT] (II) Extensions: +SSE +SSE2 +SSE3 +SSE4.1

[ALSOFT] (II) Key rt-prio not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-al-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-alc-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key reverb/boost not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Found drivers = "alsa"

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "alsa"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for playback

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for capture

[ALSOFT] (II) Key excludefx not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key default-reverb not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/device not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Opening device "default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key channels not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sample-type not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key slots not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key ambi-format not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created device 0xaa0c200, "ALSA Default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key hrtf not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Pre-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 882 / 2646 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/mmap not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/allow-resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Post-reset: Stereo, Float32, 48000hz, 1024 / 3072 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-mode not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key cf_level not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-encoding not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Stereo rendering

[ALSOFT] (II) Channel config, Main: 3, Real: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Allocating 5 channels, 20480 bytes

[ALSOFT] (II) Enabling single-band first-order ambisonic decoder

[ALSOFT] (II) Max sources: 256 (255 + 1), effect slots: 64, sends: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither-depth not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Dithering disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Key output-limiter not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Output limiter disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Fixed device latency: 0ns

[ALSOFT] (II) Increasing allocated voices to 256

[ALSOFT] (II) Key volume-adjust not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created context 0xa65dbd0

```

Ich werde jetzt mal "Jack" als Backend versuchen.

----------

## Erdie

Mit Jack als Backend kommt auch kein Ton und der log sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

[ALSOFT] (II) Initializing library v1.21.1-unknown UNKNOWN

[ALSOFT] (II) Supported backends: jack, alsa, oss, port, null, wave

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/openal/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/xdg/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/kdedefaults/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.alsoftrc...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Got binary: /home/martin/X-Plane_11, X-Plane-x86_64

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II)  found 'drivers' = 'jack'

[ALSOFT] (II) Key disable-cpu-exts not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Vendor ID: "AuthenticAMD"

[ALSOFT] (II) Name: "AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor"

[ALSOFT] (II) Extensions: +SSE +SSE2 +SSE3 +SSE4.1

[ALSOFT] (II) Key rt-prio not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-al-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-alc-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key reverb/boost not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Found drivers = "jack"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/spawn-server not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "jack"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "jack" for playback

[ALSOFT] (WW) No capture backend available!

[ALSOFT] (II) Key excludefx not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key default-reverb not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key channels not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sample-type not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key slots not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key ambi-format not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created device 0x964fe80, "JACK Default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key hrtf not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Pre-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 882 / 2646 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/buffer-size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Post-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 1024 / 2048 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-mode not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key cf_level not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-encoding not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Stereo rendering

[ALSOFT] (II) Channel config, Main: 3, Real: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Allocating 5 channels, 20480 bytes

[ALSOFT] (II) Enabling single-band first-order ambisonic decoder

[ALSOFT] (II) Max sources: 256 (255 + 1), effect slots: 64, sends: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither-depth not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Dithering disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Key output-limiter not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Output limiter disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Fixed device latency: 0ns

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/connect-ports not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key jack/buffer-size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Increasing allocated voices to 256

[ALSOFT] (II) Key volume-adjust not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created context 0x92a0c40

```

----------

## firefly

Wie sehen die openal log ausgaben von mpv aus? Gibt es zu den x-plane logs unterschiede?

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wie sehen die openal log ausgaben von mpv aus? Gibt es zu den x-plane logs unterschiede?

 

Das log für den Befehl:

```

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei>

```

Sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal ~/Filme/Spass_am_Fliegen.mp4 

 (+) Video --vid=1 (*) (h264 2560x1440 29.651fps)

 (+) Audio --aid=1 (*) (aac 2ch 48000Hz)

[ALSOFT] (II) Initializing library v1.21.1-unknown UNKNOWN

[ALSOFT] (II) Supported backends: jack, alsa, oss, port, null, wave

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/openal/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/xdg/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/kdedefaults/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.alsoftrc...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Got binary: /usr/bin, mpv

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /usr/bin/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Key disable-cpu-exts not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Vendor ID: "AuthenticAMD"

[ALSOFT] (II) Name: "AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor"

[ALSOFT] (II) Extensions: +SSE +SSE2 +SSE3 +SSE4.1

[ALSOFT] (II) Key rt-prio not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-al-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-alc-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key reverb/boost not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "alsa"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for playback

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for capture

[ALSOFT] (II) Key excludefx not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key default-reverb not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/device not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Opening device "default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key channels not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sample-type not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key slots not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key ambi-format not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created device 0x5632fd019060, "ALSA Default"

[ALSOFT] (II) ALC_FREQUENCY = 48000

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key hrtf not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Pre-reset: Stereo, Float32, *48000hz, 960 / 2880 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/mmap not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/allow-resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Post-reset: Stereo, Float32, 48000hz, 1024 / 3072 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-mode not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key cf_level not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-encoding not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Stereo rendering

[ALSOFT] (II) Channel config, Main: 3, Real: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Allocating 5 channels, 20480 bytes

[ALSOFT] (II) Enabling single-band first-order ambisonic decoder

[ALSOFT] (II) Max sources: 256 (255 + 1), effect slots: 64, sends: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither-depth not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Dithering disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Key output-limiter not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Output limiter disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Fixed device latency: 0ns

[ALSOFT] (II) Increasing allocated voices to 256

[ALSOFT] (II) Key volume-adjust not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created context 0x5632fd04bda0

AO: [openal] 48000Hz stereo 2ch float

VO: [gpu] 2560x1440 yuv420p

AV: 00:00:06 / 00:00:45 (14%) A-V:  0.000

Exiting... (Quit)

```

/etc/openal/alsoft.conf sieht so aus:

```

#(define devices '(jack alsa))

#(define alsa-device "default")

#(define speaker-num 2)

#(define sampling-rate 44100)

```

Jack lief jetzt nicht, wird aber auch IMHO nicht gebraucht.

----------

## firefly

Da sehe ich keine unterschiede die das Problem erklären würde.

Dann bleibt wohl nur noch die openal library von x-plane durch die im system installierte zu ersetzen.

Falls sich eine "libopenal.so" überhaupt im x-plane installationsverzeichnis befindet.

Ach ja wurde bei

 *Quote:*   

> ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei>

 

jack als backend genutzt? Denn du hast gesagt das ton zu hören war.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja wurde bei
> 
>  *Quote:*   ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 mpv -ao openal <audio/video datei> 
> ...

 

Ja, habe ich benutzt, der Sound kommt dann auch aus der usb Soundkarte, die von Jack benutzt wird. Ohne Jack geht es auch, dann über alsa, ich kann jedes Mal auch was hören.

Das Verzeichnis

```

X-Plane_11/Resources/dlls/64/
```

enthält:

```

drwxr-xr-x 3 martin martin    4096 23. Jan 16:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 martin martin    4096 23. Jan 16:28 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin 1474048 24. Nov 2020  GFSDK_Aftermath_Lib.x64.dll

drwxr-xr-x 3 martin martin    4096 23. Jan 15:56 cef

-rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin 1694208 18. Mär 2020  fmod64.dll

-rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin 1840128 18. Mär 2020  fmodstudio64.dll

-rwxr-xr-x 1 martin martin 1555272 18. Mär 2020  libfmod.so.8

-rwxr-xr-x 1 martin martin 2165064 18. Mär 2020  libfmodstudio.so.8

-rwxr-xr-x 1 martin martin  293146  9. Feb 2018  libopenvr_api.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin  643584 19. Aug 2017  openal32.dll

-rwxr-xr-x 1 martin martin  598816 22. Feb 2018  openvr_api.dll

-rw-r--r-- 1 martin martin  242976 19. Aug 2017  steam_api64.dll

```

Ich konnte keine libopenal.so finden, nur die Windows dlls  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

x-plane nutzt für audio direkt fmod. Und fmod nutzt wohl intern openal(-soft).

Und X-Plane wurde wohl via steam installiert oder? (sehe da steam_api64.dll)

Wenn ja dann nutzt x-plane die openal version welche von der steam runtime mitgeliefert wird.

Aber da du wohl x-plane direkt startest wird eventuell die steam runtime nicht genutzt sondern die im system vorhandenen libraries.

Hattest du eventuell openal schon installiert gehabt bevor du x-plane installiert hast?

kannst du mal nen strace laufen lassen beim start um zu sehen welche openal library geladen wird?

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> x-plane nutzt für audio direkt fmod. Und fmod nutzt wohl intern openal(-soft).
> 
> Und X-Plane wurde wohl via steam installiert oder? (sehe da steam_api64.dll)
> 
> Wenn ja dann nutzt x-plane die openal version welche von der steam runtime mitgeliefert wird.
> ...

 

Ich habe die x-plan Demo direkt heruntergeladen, was auch funktionieren sollten (und in einer alten Version vollständig mit Sound funktionierte). X-plane kann man auch über Steam installieren, ich nehme an die dateilen liegen deshalb dort. 

Das mit den strace mach ich dann heute nach Dienst, melde mich dann zurück - Danke!

----------

## Christian99

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das mit den strace mach ich dann heute nach Dienst, melde mich dann zurück - Danke!

 

"ldd <binary>" sollte reichen. da werden die bibliotheken auch mit vollen Pfad ausgegeben. und ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so langer Output wie strace

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Das mit den strace mach ich dann heute nach Dienst, melde mich dann zurück - Danke! 
> 
> "ldd <binary>" sollte reichen. da werden die bibliotheken auch mit vollen Pfad ausgegeben. und ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so langer Output wie strace

 

Aber auch nur wenn openal beim bauen gelinked wurde. Wenn aber openal via dlopen geladen wird, dann taucht es via ldd nicht auf.

Und da fmod verschiedene backends unterstützt, werden diese wohl dynamisch zur laufzeit die entsprechenden libraries geladen.

----------

## Erdie

Zwischendurch schnell eine ldd:

```

ldd X-Plane-x86_64 

        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ff9ba146000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x00007ff9ba084000)

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libGLU.so.1 (0x00007ff9ba011000)

        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9eda000)

        libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9e7f000)

        libatk-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9e55000)

        libgio-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9c7a000)

        libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9c73000)

        libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9c6d000)

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9c3e000)

        libcairo.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libcairo.so.2 (0x00007ff9b9b01000)

        libpango-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9aae000)

        libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9a9d000)

        libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9a82000)

        libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9a77000)

        libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b99b8000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007ff9b954e000)

        libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x00007ff9b9501000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x00007ff9b94f7000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007ff9b94ef000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x00007ff9b94da000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x00007ff9b9396000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libXrandr.so.2 (0x00007ff9b9389000)

        libXcursor.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1 (0x00007ff9b937c000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libXinerama.so.1 (0x00007ff9b9377000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007ff9b9355000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007ff9b9220000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.2.0/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007ff9b9206000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007ff9b9049000)

        libfmod.so.8 => /home/martin/X-Plane_11/./Resources/dlls/64/libfmod.so.8 (0x00007ff9b8c90000)

        libfmodstudio.so.8 => /home/martin/X-Plane_11/./Resources/dlls/64/libfmodstudio.so.8 (0x00007ff9b887d000)

        libopenvr_api.so => /home/martin/X-Plane_11/./Resources/dlls/64/libopenvr_api.so (0x00007ff9b8640000)

        libGLdispatch.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libGLdispatch.so.0 (0x00007ff9b8588000)

        libGLX.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libGLX.so.0 (0x00007ff9b8554000)

        libOpenGL.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libOpenGL.so.0 (0x00007ff9b8528000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.2.0/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007ff9b830f000)

        libpcre.so.1 => /lib64/libpcre.so.1 (0x00007ff9b8295000)

        libffi.so.7 => /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7 (0x00007ff9b8287000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1 (0x00007ff9b826d000)

        libmount.so.1 => /lib64/libmount.so.1 (0x00007ff9b820b000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2 (0x00007ff9b81f2000)

        libpng16.so.16 => /usr/lib64/libpng16.so.16 (0x00007ff9b81ba000)

        libjpeg.so.62 => /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62 (0x00007ff9b8128000)

        libpixman-1.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x00007ff9b8080000)

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x00007ff9b8036000)

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so.6 (0x00007ff9b7f6a000)

        libEGL.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libEGL.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7f53000)

        libxcb-shm.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libxcb-shm.so.0 (0x00007ff9b7f4e000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7f23000)

        libxcb-render.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libxcb-render.so.0 (0x00007ff9b7f11000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7f04000)

        libfribidi.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libfribidi.so.0 (0x00007ff9b7ee6000)

        libharfbuzz.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libharfbuzz.so.0 (0x00007ff9b7df2000)

        libXft.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libXft.so.2 (0x00007ff9b7dd9000)

        libXi.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6 (0x00007ff9b7dc4000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libXcomposite.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7dbf000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libXdamage.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7dba000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3 (0x00007ff9b7db1000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007ff9ba147000)

        libblkid.so.1 => /lib64/libblkid.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7d58000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libexpat.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7d27000)

        libuuid.so.1 => /lib64/libuuid.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7d1d000)

        libbz2.so.1 => /lib64/libbz2.so.1 (0x00007ff9b7d09000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x00007ff9b7d04000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00007ff9b7cfa000)

        libgraphite2.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libgraphite2.so.3 (0x00007ff9b7cd4000)

        libbsd.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libbsd.so.0 (0x00007ff9b7cbc000)

        libmd.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libmd.so.0 (0x00007ff9b7caf000)
```

openal sehe ich da jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle, oder? strace kann ich dann später noch machen. 

Danke und Grüße

Martin

----------

## firefly

Ich hab mal die demo bei mir installiert und da funktioniert der sound.

Wobei ich selbst pulseaudio verwende. Aber auch wenn ich openal sage das alsa backend zu verwenden funktioniert es auch.

Ich habe gesehen, dass X-Plane ein eigenes logfile anlegt (namens Log.txt)

Könntest du mal schauen ob es dort Fehlermeldungen gibt?

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich hab mal die demo bei mir installiert und da funktioniert der sound.
> 
> Wobei ich selbst pulseaudio verwende. Aber auch wenn ich openal sage das alsa backend zu verwenden funktioniert es auch.
> 
> Ich habe gesehen, dass X-Plane ein eigenes logfile anlegt (namens Log.txt)
> ...

 

Ich seh da keine Fehler, hier ein Ausschnitt, da die Datei sehr groß ist:

```

0:00:00.000 I/GFX: Loaded archive Resources/shaders/bin/glsl150/terrain.xsa with hash: 7516feb562a9e25a84c38d5768815

OpenAL loaded: libopenal.so

OpenAL devices: OpenAL Soft

Open AL default device:OpenAL Soft

OpenAL vendor   : OpenAL Community

OpenAL renderer  : OpenAL Soft

OpenAL version   : 1.1

OpenAL hardware  : OpenAL Soft

OpenAL extensions: ALC_ENUMERATE_ALL_EXT ALC_ENUMERATION_EXT ALC_EXT_CAPTURE ALC_EXT_DEDICATED ALC_EXT_disconnect ALC_EXT_EFX ALC_EXT_thread_local_context ALC_SOFT_device_clock ALC_SOFT_HRTF ALC_SOFT_loopback ALC_SOFT_loopback_bformat ALC_SOFT_output_limiter ALC_SOFT_pause_device AL_EXT_ALAW AL_EXT_BFORMAT AL_EXT_DOUBLE AL_EXT_EXPONENT_DISTANCE AL_EXT_FLOAT32 AL_EXT_IMA4 AL_EXT_LINEAR_DISTANCE AL_EXT_MCFORMATS AL_EXT_MULAW AL_EXT_MULAW_BFORMAT AL_EXT_MULAW_MCFORMATS AL_EXT_OFFSET AL_EXT_source_distance_model AL_EXT_SOURCE_RADIUS AL_EXT_STEREO_ANGLES AL_LOKI_quadriphonic AL_SOFT_bformat_ex AL_SOFTX_bformat_hoa AL_SOFT_block_alignment AL_SOFTX_callback_buffer AL_SOFTX_convolution_reverb AL_SOFT_deferred_updates AL_SOFT_direct_channels AL_SOFT_direct_channels_remix AL_SOFT_effect_target AL_SOFT_events AL_SOFTX_filter_gain_ex AL_SOFT_gain_clamp_ex AL_SOFT_loop_points AL_SOFTX_map_buffer AL_SOFT_MSADPCM AL_SOFT_source_latency AL_SOFT_source_length AL_SOFT_source_resampler AL_SOFT_source_spatialize
```

Könntest Du mal auf "alsa" umstellen, Pulseaudio runterfahren und schauen ob es dann noch geht?

----------

## Erdie

in der alsoft.conf Datei im X-plane Verzeichnis war jetzt jack konfiguriert. Ich kann das noch ändern und den trace nochmal schrieben, dass ist mir erst hinterher aufgefallen.

Die strace.log Datei ist 38MB groß, daher hier als gz:

[url]

http://www.erdie.de/strace.log.gz

[/url]

Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit den urls ?

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> in der alsoft.conf Datei im X-plane Verzeichnis war jetzt jack konfiguriert. Ich kann das noch ändern und den trace nochmal schrieben, dass ist mir erst hinterher aufgefallen.
> 
> Die strace.log Datei ist 38MB groß, daher hier als gz:
> 
> [url]
> ...

 

naja es heißt auch http:  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit den urls ?
> 
> naja es heißt auch http: 

 

- fixed  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe mir mal kurz dein strace angesehen und auch wenn ich jetzt alles andere als ein Experte bin sieht es für mich halt so aus als ob das Programm nicht mit deiner ALSA-Konfiguration klar kommt. Es versucht offenbar deine ALSA-Konfiguration auszulesen und dann die darin gefundenen Devices anzusprechen aber scheitert dabei kläglich:

```
ENXIO (Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden)
```

Wenn du ALSA-Only unterwegs sein willst wäre es vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee deine ALSA-Konfiguration so einfach wie möglich zu halten.

----------

## Erdie

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir mal kurz dein strace angesehen und auch wenn ich jetzt alles andere als ein Experte bin sieht es für mich halt so aus als ob das Programm nicht mit deiner ALSA-Konfiguration klar kommt. Es versucht offenbar deine ALSA-Konfiguration auszulesen und dann die darin gefundenen Devices anzusprechen aber scheitert dabei kläglich:
> 
> ```
> ENXIO (Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden)
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe momentan 2 Soundkarten: Onboard HD Audio und einen Stereo USB Adapter. Meine .asoundrc steht ja oben, was kann ich daran noch einfach machen? Ich möchte den USB Adapter für Recording und die onboard Karte für Ausgabe nutzen. Nur wenn ich mit jack arbeite, gehe ich über USB für Input und Output.

Die Konfiguration ist erzwungenermaßen sehr einfach, da mit dem Ryzen Board der PCI Support weggefallen ist und ich meine 20 Kanal "Profi" Karte nicht mehr nutzen kann. Zum Glück habe ich meine Tonmeister Hobby bereits aufgegeben, sonst wär es ein Problem.

----------

## firefly

Tauchen die Meldungen "ENXIO (Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden)" auch auf wenn du explizit sagst das openal jack nutzen soll?

Aber an sich ist das ganze schon komisch, denn beim test mit mpv + openal funktioniert alles.

----------

## Erdie

Anbei nochmal ein Log, bei dem jack konfiguriert ist und auch läuft:

http://www.erdie.de/strace-jack.log.gz

Und hier die Anzeige des Verbindungsrasters von Jack, wenn X-plane aktiv ist:

http://www.erdie.de/alsoft.png

Man kann sehen, dass alsoft sich auf die beschreibbaren Kanäle von Jack verbindet. Die Ausgänge werden nicht verwendet. 

Mein Verdacht ist daher, dass jegliche Soundausgabe, also Geräusche, Ambiente etc, direkt über Pulsaudio geroutet wird, jedoch die Eingabe (Flugfunk Simulation) über alsoft abgewickelt wird. Irgendwo wurde nämlich erwähnt, es würde separate funktionieren

----------

## arfe

Bei mir funktioniert X-Plane mit Soundausgabe einwandfrei.

----------

## Erdie

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Bei mir funktioniert X-Plane mit Soundausgabe einwandfrei.

 

Mit oder ohne Pulsaudio?

----------

## arfe

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Bei mir funktioniert X-Plane mit Soundausgabe einwandfrei. 
> 
> Mit oder ohne Pulsaudio?

 

Mit Pulseaudio

```

arfe  7300  0.0  0.0 3236176 29568 ?       S<l  16:56   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog

```

----------

## Erdie

Nun, dass das funktioniert, ist klar. Die Frage ist ja, ob und wie es ohne Pulsaudio geht.

----------

## arfe

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nun, dass das funktioniert, ist klar. Die Frage ist ja, ob und wie es ohne Pulsaudio geht.

 

Mit Pulseaudio wird es wohl (auch) funktionieren. Viel Spaß bei Deinen Experimenten.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mein Verdacht ist daher, dass jegliche Soundausgabe, also Geräusche, Ambiente etc, direkt über Pulsaudio geroutet wird, jedoch die Eingabe (Flugfunk Simulation) über alsoft abgewickelt wird. Irgendwo wurde nämlich erwähnt, es würde separate funktionieren

 

Eher unwahrscheinlich, denn für pulseaudio müsste in der strace ausgabe der versuch enthalten sein die library libpulse.so.0 zu laden. Oder irgend eine andere library welche pulse im namen hat.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist folgende ausgabe (von http://www.erdie.de/strace.log.gz):

 *Quote:*   

> connect(169, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, sun_path="/dev/shm/jack-1000/default/jack_0"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht)

 

Was das ein versuch ohne laufende jack instanz? Aber jack war in der openal conf als einzige backend angegeben?

Was wohl stimmt denn in http://www.erdie.de/strace-jack.log.gz taucht diese Meldung nicht auf.

Und das hier (welche auch in http://www.erdie.de/strace-jack.log.gz auftaucht):

 *Quote:*   

> write(5, "OpenAL loaded: libopenal.so\nWARN"..., 686) = 686

 

Das "WARN" macht mir sorgen. Es könnte sein das hier WARNING ausgegeben werden soll. By default schreibt strace für strings nur die ersten 32 Zeichen.

Das kann man mit dem parameter "-s strsize" ändern (z.b. -s 1000 um die ersten 1000 Zeichen auszugeben).

Bei mir kommt an der stelle 

 *Quote:*   

> write(5, "OpenAL loaded: libopenal.so\nOpen"..., 1218) = 1218

 

Und mit strace -s 1000 steht da folgendes(gekürzt von mir):

 *Quote:*   

> write(5, "OpenAL loaded: libopenal.so\nOpenAL devices: OpenAL Soft\nOpen AL default device:OpenAL Soft\nOpenAL vendor\t: OpenAL Community\nOpenAL renderer  : OpenAL Soft\nOpenAL version   : 1.1\nOpenAL hardware  : OpenAL Soft\n

 

=> Das ist die ausgabe welche auch in der Log.txt enthalten ist

Also steht definitiv eine Fehlermeldung/Warnung im log, welche du wohl übersehen hast.

Bitte stell mal die Log.txt hier bereit von einem aktuellen Versuch der kein sound abspielt.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte stell mal die Log.txt hier bereit von einem aktuellen Versuch der kein sound abspielt.

 

Die Variante mit laufenden und konfigurierten Jack oder besser ohne?

Hier mal eine Version mit Jack:

http://www.erdie.de/strace-jack.log.gz

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> Bitte stell mal die Log.txt hier bereit von einem aktuellen Versuch der kein sound abspielt. 
> 
> Die Variante mit laufenden und konfigurierten Jack oder besser ohne?

 

Mit laufenden JACK oder openal zwingen das alsa backend zu nutzen. Wobei die strace logs mit laufenden jack war.

Im Grunde eine Konfiguration unter die die Soundausgabe funktioniert (wie z.b. mit mpv schon ausprobiert hatten)

Ideal wären folgende Kombinationen:

strace (mit -s 500) + x-plane log file (Log.txt) und ALSOFT_DRIVERS wie folgt gesetzt (dadurch wird das angegeben backend genutzt egal was in irgendwelchen config files steht.)

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=jack (mit laufenden jack)

Um sicher zu gehen mit ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 prüfen ob in der logausgabe von openal folgendes auftaucht:

 *Quote:*   

> Initialized backend "alsa"

 

bzw.

 *Quote:*   

> Initialized backend "jack"

 

EDIT: Ach ja was auch interessant wäre ist die ausgabe von openal-info.

----------

## Erdie

strace mit Jack und parameter "-s 1000"

http://www.erdie.de/strace-jack.log.gz

Log.txt dazu (hier kann ich sehen, dass jack wohl nicht initialisiert werden kann obwohl konfiguriert):

http://www.erdie.de/xplane-log.txt

openal-info

```

Available playback devices:

    ALSA Default

    HDA NVidia, Generic Digital (CARD=NVidia,DEV=3)

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog (CARD=Generic,DEV=0)

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Digital (CARD=Generic,DEV=1)

    USB Audio CODEC, USB Audio (CARD=CODEC,DEV=0)

Available capture devices:

    ALSA Default

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog (CARD=Generic,DEV=0)

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Alt Analog (CARD=Generic,DEV=2)

    USB Audio CODEC, USB Audio (CARD=CODEC,DEV=0)

Default playback device: ALSA Default

Default capture device: ALSA Default

ALC version: 1.1

** Info for device "ALSA Default" **

ALC version: 1.1

ALC extensions:

    ALC_ENUMERATE_ALL_EXT, ALC_ENUMERATION_EXT, ALC_EXT_CAPTURE,

    ALC_EXT_DEDICATED, ALC_EXT_disconnect, ALC_EXT_EFX,

    ALC_EXT_thread_local_context, ALC_SOFT_device_clock, ALC_SOFT_HRTF,

    ALC_SOFT_loopback, ALC_SOFT_loopback_bformat, ALC_SOFT_output_limiter,

    ALC_SOFT_pause_device

Available HRTFs:

    Default HRTF

    Built-In HRTF

OpenAL vendor string: OpenAL Community

OpenAL renderer string: OpenAL Soft

OpenAL version string: 1.1 ALSOFT 1.21.1

OpenAL extensions:

    AL_EXT_ALAW, AL_EXT_BFORMAT, AL_EXT_DOUBLE, AL_EXT_EXPONENT_DISTANCE,

    AL_EXT_FLOAT32, AL_EXT_IMA4, AL_EXT_LINEAR_DISTANCE, AL_EXT_MCFORMATS,

    AL_EXT_MULAW, AL_EXT_MULAW_BFORMAT, AL_EXT_MULAW_MCFORMATS, AL_EXT_OFFSET,

    AL_EXT_source_distance_model, AL_EXT_SOURCE_RADIUS, AL_EXT_STEREO_ANGLES,

    AL_LOKI_quadriphonic, AL_SOFT_bformat_ex, AL_SOFTX_bformat_hoa,

    AL_SOFT_block_alignment, AL_SOFTX_callback_buffer,

    AL_SOFTX_convolution_reverb, AL_SOFT_deferred_updates,

    AL_SOFT_direct_channels, AL_SOFT_direct_channels_remix,

    AL_SOFT_effect_target, AL_SOFT_events, AL_SOFTX_filter_gain_ex,

    AL_SOFT_gain_clamp_ex, AL_SOFT_loop_points, AL_SOFTX_map_buffer,

    AL_SOFT_MSADPCM, AL_SOFT_source_latency, AL_SOFT_source_length,

    AL_SOFT_source_resampler, AL_SOFT_source_spatialize

Available resamplers:

    Nearest

    Linear *

    Cubic

    11th order Sinc (fast)

    11th order Sinc

    23rd order Sinc (fast)

    23rd order Sinc

EFX version: 1.0

Max auxiliary sends: 2

Supported filters:

    Low-pass, High-pass, Band-pass

Supported effects:

    EAX Reverb, Reverb, Chorus, Distortion, Echo, Flanger, Frequency Shifter,

    Vocal Morpher, Pitch Shifter, Ring Modulator, Autowah, Compressor,

    Equalizer, Dedicated Dialog, Dedicated LFE

```

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Log.txt dazu (hier kann ich sehen, dass jack wohl nicht initialisiert werden kann obwohl konfiguriert):
> 
> http://www.erdie.de/xplane-log.txt

 

Wo hast du das in dem file gelesen? Das was verlinkt ist enthält keinerlei Informationen bezüglich jack und das wort WARN taucht auch nicht auf.

Auch nicht im strace log.

Und wie hast du x-plane gestartet (wie war ALSOFT_DRIVERS gesetzt.?)

Achja könntet du folgenden ausgaben posten?

```
ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa openal-info
```

```
ALSOFT_DRIVERS=jack openal-info
```

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie hast du x-plane gestartet (wie war ALSOFT_DRIVERS gesetzt.?)
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte ALSOFT_DRIVERS gar nicht gesetzt sondern in der alsoft.conf "drivers = jack" konfiguriert. Sollte ich alles nochmal machen?

P.S Ich werde das wohl besser komplett nochmal machen mit den entsprechenden Umgebungsvariablen. Ich muß gleich weg, von daher mache ich das dann später.

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=jack openal-info

```

Available playback devices:

    JACK Default

Available capture devices:

    !!! none !!!

Default playback device: JACK Default

Default capture device: 

ALC version: 1.1

** Info for device "JACK Default" **

ALC version: 1.1

ALC extensions:

    ALC_ENUMERATE_ALL_EXT, ALC_ENUMERATION_EXT, ALC_EXT_CAPTURE,

    ALC_EXT_DEDICATED, ALC_EXT_disconnect, ALC_EXT_EFX,

    ALC_EXT_thread_local_context, ALC_SOFT_device_clock, ALC_SOFT_HRTF,

    ALC_SOFT_loopback, ALC_SOFT_loopback_bformat, ALC_SOFT_output_limiter,

    ALC_SOFT_pause_device

Available HRTFs:

    Default HRTF

    Built-In HRTF

OpenAL vendor string: OpenAL Community

OpenAL renderer string: OpenAL Soft

OpenAL version string: 1.1 ALSOFT 1.21.1

OpenAL extensions:

    AL_EXT_ALAW, AL_EXT_BFORMAT, AL_EXT_DOUBLE, AL_EXT_EXPONENT_DISTANCE,

    AL_EXT_FLOAT32, AL_EXT_IMA4, AL_EXT_LINEAR_DISTANCE, AL_EXT_MCFORMATS,

    AL_EXT_MULAW, AL_EXT_MULAW_BFORMAT, AL_EXT_MULAW_MCFORMATS, AL_EXT_OFFSET,

    AL_EXT_source_distance_model, AL_EXT_SOURCE_RADIUS, AL_EXT_STEREO_ANGLES,

    AL_LOKI_quadriphonic, AL_SOFT_bformat_ex, AL_SOFTX_bformat_hoa,

    AL_SOFT_block_alignment, AL_SOFTX_callback_buffer,

    AL_SOFTX_convolution_reverb, AL_SOFT_deferred_updates,

    AL_SOFT_direct_channels, AL_SOFT_direct_channels_remix,

    AL_SOFT_effect_target, AL_SOFT_events, AL_SOFTX_filter_gain_ex,

    AL_SOFT_gain_clamp_ex, AL_SOFT_loop_points, AL_SOFTX_map_buffer,

    AL_SOFT_MSADPCM, AL_SOFT_source_latency, AL_SOFT_source_length,

    AL_SOFT_source_resampler, AL_SOFT_source_spatialize

Available resamplers:

    Nearest

    Linear *

    Cubic

    11th order Sinc (fast)

    11th order Sinc

    23rd order Sinc (fast)

    23rd order Sinc

EFX version: 1.0

Max auxiliary sends: 2

Supported filters:

    Low-pass, High-pass, Band-pass

Supported effects:

    EAX Reverb, Reverb, Chorus, Distortion, Echo, Flanger, Frequency Shifter,

    Vocal Morpher, Pitch Shifter, Ring Modulator, Autowah, Compressor,

    Equalizer, Dedicated Dialog, Dedicated LFE

```

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa openal-info

```

Available playback devices:

    ALSA Default

    HDA NVidia, Generic Digital (CARD=NVidia,DEV=3)

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog (CARD=Generic,DEV=0)

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Digital (CARD=Generic,DEV=1)

    USB Audio CODEC, USB Audio (CARD=CODEC,DEV=0)

Available capture devices:

    ALSA Default

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Analog (CARD=Generic,DEV=0)

    HD-Audio Generic, ALCS1200A Alt Analog (CARD=Generic,DEV=2)

    USB Audio CODEC, USB Audio (CARD=CODEC,DEV=0)

Default playback device: ALSA Default

Default capture device: ALSA Default

ALC version: 1.1

** Info for device "ALSA Default" **

ALC version: 1.1

ALC extensions:

    ALC_ENUMERATE_ALL_EXT, ALC_ENUMERATION_EXT, ALC_EXT_CAPTURE,

    ALC_EXT_DEDICATED, ALC_EXT_disconnect, ALC_EXT_EFX,

    ALC_EXT_thread_local_context, ALC_SOFT_device_clock, ALC_SOFT_HRTF,

    ALC_SOFT_loopback, ALC_SOFT_loopback_bformat, ALC_SOFT_output_limiter,

    ALC_SOFT_pause_device

Available HRTFs:

    Default HRTF

    Built-In HRTF

OpenAL vendor string: OpenAL Community

OpenAL renderer string: OpenAL Soft

OpenAL version string: 1.1 ALSOFT 1.21.1

OpenAL extensions:

    AL_EXT_ALAW, AL_EXT_BFORMAT, AL_EXT_DOUBLE, AL_EXT_EXPONENT_DISTANCE,

    AL_EXT_FLOAT32, AL_EXT_IMA4, AL_EXT_LINEAR_DISTANCE, AL_EXT_MCFORMATS,

    AL_EXT_MULAW, AL_EXT_MULAW_BFORMAT, AL_EXT_MULAW_MCFORMATS, AL_EXT_OFFSET,

    AL_EXT_source_distance_model, AL_EXT_SOURCE_RADIUS, AL_EXT_STEREO_ANGLES,

    AL_LOKI_quadriphonic, AL_SOFT_bformat_ex, AL_SOFTX_bformat_hoa,

    AL_SOFT_block_alignment, AL_SOFTX_callback_buffer,

    AL_SOFTX_convolution_reverb, AL_SOFT_deferred_updates,

    AL_SOFT_direct_channels, AL_SOFT_direct_channels_remix,

    AL_SOFT_effect_target, AL_SOFT_events, AL_SOFTX_filter_gain_ex,

    AL_SOFT_gain_clamp_ex, AL_SOFT_loop_points, AL_SOFTX_map_buffer,

    AL_SOFT_MSADPCM, AL_SOFT_source_latency, AL_SOFT_source_length,

    AL_SOFT_source_resampler, AL_SOFT_source_spatialize

Available resamplers:

    Nearest

    Linear *

    Cubic

    11th order Sinc (fast)

    11th order Sinc

    23rd order Sinc (fast)

    23rd order Sinc

EFX version: 1.0

Max auxiliary sends: 2

Supported filters:

    Low-pass, High-pass, Band-pass

Supported effects:

    EAX Reverb, Reverb, Chorus, Distortion, Echo, Flanger, Frequency Shifter,

    Vocal Morpher, Pitch Shifter, Ring Modulator, Autowah, Compressor,

    Equalizer, Dedicated Dialog, Dedicated LFE

```

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> Und wie hast du x-plane gestartet (wie war ALSOFT_DRIVERS gesetzt.?)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja bitte denn dadurch sind wir 100% sicher dass das entsprechende backend genutzt wird.

Ach ja das jack backend scheint weniger geeignet zu sein, weil es keine capture devices hat, falls du vorhast ein mikro zu nutzen.

Wobei es gut sein kann, dass aktuell kein capture device in jack konfiguriert ist (falls das geht ich kenn jack nicht)

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*   
> 
> Und wie hast du x-plane gestartet (wie war ALSOFT_DRIVERS gesetzt.?)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Was ich aber schon sagen kann, ist folgendes:

wenn in der alsoft.conf drivers=jack steht und jack nicht läuft, dann meldet X-Plane mittels Dialogfester, dass das Audio Backend nicht geöffnet werden kann. Wenn Jack aber läuft, wird dieselbe Meldung nicht gezeigt. Das ist schon ein relativ deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass diese Datei ausgelesen und berücksichtigt wird.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich den Versuch mit gesetzten Variablen heute Abend wiederholen. Ich bin sehr dankbar für deine Hilfe. Wenn das dann noch funktionieren würde, wäre das super.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich den Versuch mit gesetzten Variablen heute Abend wiederholen. Ich bin sehr dankbar für deine Hilfe. Wenn das dann noch funktionieren würde, wäre das super.

 

Kein Ding. Aber sorge du auch dafür das du sorgfältig arbeitest, damit die log files (von strace und die Log.txt) zum entsprechenden Versuch gehören.

Und du hast bis jetzt auch einige Fragen von mir noch nicht beantwortet (vermutlich übersehen).

Ach ja bei mir war es immer so dass erst sound zu hören war, wenn man im flieger sitzt.

Beim initial ersten start ist das programm direkt in ein Tutorial gestartet mit einer Cessna.

Und bei späteren versuchen habe ich mit "Use Demo" und dann "Resume Last Flight" gearbeit, womit ich wieder bei der Cessna gelandet bin.

Und als audio war dann das Motorengeräusch zu hören.

Und stelle auch sicher dass in den sound settings "Enable sounds" aktiv ist und keiner der volume slider auf "mutet" oder "sehr leise" stehen. Sonder die slider sollte sich ganz rechts befinden.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und du hast bis jetzt auch einige Fragen von mir noch nicht beantwortet (vermutlich übersehen).
> 
> 

 

Ich vermute Du meist die Frage mit jack, das war ein Irrtum, ich hatte ein altes alsoft.log geöffnet aus einer vorherigen Session

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Erdie

Anbei nochmal die neusten Daten:

Startskript:

```

#!/bin/sh

#alsa

#ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 ALSOFT_LOGFILE="/home/martin/Desktop/alsoft.log" strace -s 500 ./X-Plane-x86_64 1> strace.log 2>&1

#jack

ALSOFT_DRIVERS=jack ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 ALSOFT_LOGFILE="/home/martin/Desktop/alsoft.log" strace -s 500 ./X-Plane-x86_64 1> strace.log 2>&1
```

Alsa

alsoft.log

http://www.erdie.de/xplane/alsa_alsoft.log

Log.txt von X-Plane

http://www.erdie.de/xplane/alsa_Log.txt.log

strace

http://www.erdie.de/xplane/alsa_strace.zip

Jack

alsoft.log

http://www.erdie.de/xplane/jack_alsoft.log

Log.txt von X-Plane

http://www.erdie.de/xplane/jack_Log.txt.log

strace

http://www.erdie.de/xplane/jack_strace.zip

Ich hoffe man kann alles sauber runterladen, sollte aber gehen. Der Brave macht allerdings Zicken wegen nicht vorhandenem https. Falkon und Firefox geht. Das Skript oben haben ich selbstverständlich wechselseitig auskommentiert.

Jack ist bei Jack gelaufen bei der Alsa - Variante nicht.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## firefly

Ah jetzt sehen wir auch den kompletten text der im strace mit "WARN" mir aufgefallen ist:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: tried to open OpenAL driver hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0 but we failed. Trying the default driver.

 

Eine ähnliche Warnung taucht auch im alsa_alsoft.log auf:

 *Quote:*   

> [ALSOFT] (WW) Failed to open playback device: Device name "hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0" not found
> 
> [ALSOFT] (WW) Error generated on device (nil), code 0xa004
> 
> 

 

Kannst du mal prüfen ob die gleiche Warnung von openal geloggt wird, wenn du den mpv test mit openal+alsa wiederholst?

Um festzustellen ob die Warnung relevant ist oder nicht.

Falls die Warnung beim test mit mpv nicht autritt dann wird openal, durch was auch immer, mitgeteilt folgendes audio device zu nutzen wenn das alsa backend genutzt wird:

"hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0"

Eventuell versucht das x-plane selbst zu tun. (Woher es auch immer diese information hat)

Unter Umständen lässt sich das über die /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf überschreiben (für openal-info funktioniert es):

Für das USB-Headset wäre es das:

 *Quote:*   

> [alsa]
> 
> device = plughw:CARD=CODEC,DEV=0

 

Für die onboard sound karte ist es das device

 *Quote:*   

> plughw:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

 

Dafür darf kein andere prozess audio über dieses device ausgeben. Das ganze lässt sich wie folgt leicht testen

```
ALSOFT_CONF="/home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf" ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 openal-info
```

Wenn als letzte ausgabe folgender text kommt dann ist das device gerade von einem anderen prozess in beschlag:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Failed to open default device !!!

 

Keine Ahnung wieso das via jack nicht funktioniert. Da beschwert sich das openal log nur dass es kein capture device gibt

 *Quote:*   

> [ALSOFT] (WW) No capture backend available!

 

Ein wild guess ist, dass x-plane unbedingt ein capture device benötigt und ansonsten komplett die ausgabe von audio deakiviert. Aber wie gesagt dass ist nur ein wild guess.

----------

## Erdie

Genau das mit dem nvidia Device habe ich auch gesehen und deshalb angenommen, dass der Sound dort (unbemerkt) herauskommt. Daher der Titel des Threads. 

Das USB Gerät ist übrigens kein Headset, sondern ein einfaches Behringer Recording Device, über welches ich alle Eingaben route, da ich beim Aufnehmen über die Motherboard Chips immer Ärger hatte. Manche Software irgnoriert das dmix Subdevice und blockiert damit das Soundsystem. Dadurch, dass ich für Eingabe und Ausgabe getrennte Karten verwende, kann das nicht passieren und ich habe sozusagen perfektes "full duplex"

Die Datei /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf  hat den gleichen Einfluß wie die Umgebungsvariable d. h. wenn da Jack drinsteht, aber kein Jack läuft, meldet X-Plane einen Fehler, dass das Soundsystem nicht gestartet werden konnte. Das werte ich als Indiz, dass die Konfiguration einen Einfluß hat.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal nochmal den mpv Test machen und mich dann weider melden - danke!

Grüße

Martin  (den Namen kennt ihr ja über die logs, insofern brauch ich ihn nicht mehr verbergen lol)

----------

## firefly

Ok dann pack für den alsa versuch mit x-plane folgendes in die /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> [alsa]
> 
> device = plughw:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

 

Und teste vorher dass das device auch frei ist mit:

```
ALSOFT_CONF="/home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf" ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 openal-info
```

Folgende ausgabe darf dabei nicht auftauchen:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Failed to open default device !!!

 

Und wenn das device frei ist dann x-plane wie folgt starten

```
ALSOFT_DRIVERS=alsa ALSOFT_LOGLEVEL=3 ALSOFT_LOGFILE="/home/martin/Desktop/alsoft.log" ./X-Plane-x86_64
```

----------

## Erdie

Das gibt´s nicht, das device war frei, keine Fehlermeldung, xplane was immer noch stumm und alsoft.log sieht foglendermaßen aus:

```

[ALSOFT] (II) Initializing library v1.21.1-unknown UNKNOWN

[ALSOFT] (II) Supported backends: jack, alsa, oss, port, null, wave

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/openal/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /etc/xdg/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/kdedefaults/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.alsoftrc...

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/.config/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II) Got binary: /home/martin/X-Plane_11, X-Plane-x86_64

[ALSOFT] (II) Loading config /home/martin/X-Plane_11/alsoft.conf...

[ALSOFT] (II)  found 'drivers' = 'plughw:CARD=Generic,DEV=0'

[ALSOFT] (II) Key disable-cpu-exts not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Vendor ID: "AuthenticAMD"

[ALSOFT] (II) Name: "AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor"

[ALSOFT] (II) Extensions: +SSE +SSE2 +SSE3 +SSE4.1

[ALSOFT] (II) Key rt-prio not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-al-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key trap-alc-error not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key reverb/boost not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Initialized backend "alsa"

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for playback

[ALSOFT] (II) Added "alsa" for capture

[ALSOFT] (II) Key excludefx not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key default-reverb not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/device not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Opening device "default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key channels not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sample-type not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key frequency not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key period_size not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key periods not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sources not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key slots not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key sends not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key ambi-format not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created device 0xa2e1320, "ALSA Default"

[ALSOFT] (II) Key hrtf not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Pre-reset: Stereo, Float32, 44100hz, 882 / 2646 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/mmap not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key alsa/allow-resampler not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Post-reset: Stereo, Float32, 48000hz, 1024 / 3072 buffer

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-mode not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key cf_level not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key stereo-encoding not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Stereo rendering

[ALSOFT] (II) Channel config, Main: 3, Real: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Allocating 5 channels, 20480 bytes

[ALSOFT] (II) Enabling single-band first-order ambisonic decoder

[ALSOFT] (II) Max sources: 256 (255 + 1), effect slots: 64, sends: 2

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Key dither-depth not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Dithering disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Key output-limiter not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Output limiter disabled

[ALSOFT] (II) Fixed device latency: 0ns

[ALSOFT] (II) Increasing allocated voices to 256

[ALSOFT] (II) Key volume-adjust not found

[ALSOFT] (II) Created context 0x9f32cf0

```

Den Test mit mkv werde ich noch machen.

Ich habe schon überlegt auf pulsaudio zu wechseln, wäre as viel Aufwand bzw. dann wieder zurückzugehen? Ich kann das adhock nicht abschätzen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe schon überlegt auf pulsaudio zu wechseln, wäre as viel Aufwand bzw. dann wieder zurückzugehen? Ich kann das adhock nicht abschätzen.

 

Es muss ja nicht zwingend Pulseaudio sein wenn du diese Software nicht haben willst sondern einfach etwas das dessen API (ich nenn das mal so weil ich nicht weiß wie ich es sonst nennen sollte) versteht und das könntest du dann Beispielweise auch mit PipeWire machen.

Das Package "media-sound/pulseaudio" lässt sich mit den USE-Flags "-daemon -alsa -alsa-plugin -bluetooth -equalizer -gdbm -gstreamer -gtk -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset -orc -oss -sox -ssl -system-wide -udev -webrtc-aec -zeroconf" aktuell auch so installieren das dabei nur die Client-Library installiert wird, nicht aber der komplette Sound-Server. Wenn man das so macht kann man problemlos das ohnehin bessere PipeWire als PulseAudio kompatiblen Sound-Server benutzen, siehe zum Beispiel mein Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1134105.html

Das habe ich inzwischen auf all meinen Installationen so aktiv und es funktioniert richtig gut, vor allem bei Bluetooth-Geräten macht es echt Spaß.

----------

## firefly

Und pipewire soll auch deutlich besser mit jack zusammenarbeiten als pulseaudio.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Und pipewire soll auch deutlich besser mit jack zusammenarbeiten als pulseaudio.

 

Dann wäre es interessant, ob es auch mit X-Plane zusammenarbeiten kann. Kann man diesen Dämonen, egal ob Puls Oder Pipe, eigentlich "sagen" dass sie für die Eingabe ein anderes Audiodevice verwenden soillen als für die Ausgabe? 

Mir wäre das wichtig, da der analoge Soundkarten - Eingang so gut wie bei allen Motherboards einfach nichts taugt. Und die Qualität ist mir beim Aufnehmen einfach wichtig weil ich mehr damit macht als über Telegram zu chatten etc ..

----------

## schmidicom

Sobald mehrere Aus- und/oder Eingänge vorhanden sind kann man sowohl einen allgemeinen Standard auswählen als auch Anwendungsspezifisch von diesem Standard abweichen. Ein GUI zu diesen Einstellungen findet man in allen großen Desktop-Umgebungen und wenn einem diese mitgelieferten GUI's nicht reichen gibt es im Repo noch etliche weitere.

----------

## Erdie

Was haltet Ihr von folgendem Vorschlag in diesem Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1138504-highlight-.html

 *i4dnf wrote:*   

> X-Plane 11 uses/needs both openal and pulseaudio. In particular the fmod sound system/effects needs pulseaudio.
> 
> Unfortunately it needs real pulseaudio, apulse won't work.
> 
> You can make a wrapper script to launch pulseaudio just for X-Plane, for example i have the following in my launch_xp11 script:
> ...

 

Ich könnte pulseaudio einfach installieren:

```

emerge -pv pulseaudio

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r4::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 334 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.3.1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 680 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r2::gentoo  USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth (daemon) dbus elogind gdbm glib gtk ipv6 jack orc ssl udev webrtc-aec -doc -equalizer -gstreamer -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd -tcpd -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 1.487 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg jack libsamplerate mix pulseaudio usb_stream -arcam_av -debug -oss -speex" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 397 KiB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 2.897 KiB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r2::gentoo[alsa,alsa-plugin]

# required by pulseaudio (argument)

>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

Und dabei das USE flag nur fpr alsa-plugins aktivieren, das sollte den Rest des Systems sauber halten.

----------

## Erdie

Vorläufig habe ich es aufgegeben aber die Testversion von X-Plane lasse ich noch liegen falls mir doch noch was einfällt. Mein System auf irgendwelche Sounddaemonen umbauen werde ich erstmal nicht mchen.

----------

